# Duct Tape Cone/Plug Attachment



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

This concept is not new and is seen in the Ocularis attachment design as well as several other variations using blowgun darts, I just haven't seen it done with Duct Tape. I tried it out yesterday and it works really well! Tightly roll up a strip of duct tape and make it taper into a cone shape. Fit them to the size of the hole in the forks, trim to length and you're done! Hope that helps somebody out. 

Tom


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty Sweet. I dig the idea


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here it is :


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Good idea


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks for thinking outside the box


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ima try it. Thanks.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

very good idea!! tHnx for sharing.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Good idea man!!!! what is the maximum wide band you can attach on this way??? if is too wide will fit rolled on the fork tip when shooting,or not....but the stock hole is little,maybe with big diameter we can attach more wide bands,anyway smart attachment method!!!​


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

If it cant be fixxed with duct tape it cant be fixxed :bowdown:


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Simple, practical...good idea!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

treefork said:


> Here it is :


Hey, I never saw that before!!! What a great video!

I've been killing myself for the last two years tryin to explain the "otter" (soft plug) attachment! Coulda been using this the whole time?!?!?! Thanks for showing this, Marty!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is :
> ...


I have an excellent designated tube shooter from Bill Hays. Using this method allows me to rig it with flats.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

treefork said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


First thing I do anymore when I get a new shooter, is drill two angled holes in the tips! hehe

If holes already exist, and they often do in todays frame designs, I may take a bit of the front corner off the tip, or open the holes some. But either way, the "otter" is my preferred attachment. It's superior in every way to anything else I've tried. At least for my style of shooting, that is!

I'm pleased as he[[ to know that you have come to like it as well, my friend!

Party on, Garth!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Yago said:


> Good idea man!!!! what is the maximum wide band you can attach on this way??? if is too wide will fit rolled on the fork tip when shooting,or not....but the stock hole is little,maybe with big diameter we can attach more wide bands,anyway smart attachment method!!!​


It may depend on the size of the hole you have in the fork, but so far for me I haven't had any trouble with bands up to 1" wide.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Wider works very well!! The user need only to keep an open mind, and not freak out when the setup looks so different from that which they are used to!! Doubles that are greater than one inch might call for slightly smaller plugs!


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

Hey samurai, thanks for posting this. I also have a bloodshot hunter (top photo) which I have been shooting OTT with the bands tied on using the wrap and tuck method. This will allow me to experiment with TTF shooting before buying a dedicated TTF shooter. 
One question: Does your bloodshot have a cone shaped hole in the fork or a "straight" one. I am pretty sure the one in mine is just straight through. I Watched a video recently which seemed to suggest that their have been some modifications to the design since I bought mine.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

BillyBob said:


> Hey samurai, thanks for posting this. I also have a bloodshot hunter (top photo) which I have been shooting OTT with the bands tied on using the wrap and tuck method. This will allow me to experiment with TTF shooting before buying a dedicated TTF shooter.
> One question: Does your bloodshot have a cone shaped hole in the fork or a "straight" one. I am pretty sure the one in mine is just straight through. I Watched a video recently which seemed to suggest that their have been some modifications to the design since I bought mine.


Hi BillyBob, Im away from home right now and don't have the Bloodshot frame with me so I'm not quite sure, but even if yours are not tapered you should still be ok using this kind of attachment method.  I got mine just a couple years back.

Tom


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, but I have a hard time attaching flat bands with this method. When I pull the bands, one side would have more give and would end up with unequal length. I have to give it several tries before getting both bands equal in length.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

mr. green said:


> Thank you for sharing, but I have a hard time attaching flat bands with this method. When I pull the bands, one side would have more give and would end up with unequal length. I have to give it several tries before getting both bands equal in length.


So long as the size, and shape of the holes and plugs are the same from side to side, you may need to pinch the band and the plug tightly together on the shooter side while you pull from the other... won't take long to get the feel for it. Absolutely nothing mystical about it.. Have fun, and keep your brain on! Enjoy


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> BillyBob said:
> 
> 
> > Hey samurai, thanks for posting this. I also have a bloodshot hunter (top photo) which I have been shooting OTT with the bands tied on using the wrap and tuck method. This will allow me to experiment with TTF shooting before buying a dedicated TTF shooter.
> ...


Hey Tom. Many thanks for your reply. I am also away from home atm and I don't have my bloodshot with me...so I also can't cm check the hole type. I only got mine this year so I suppose they are the same. Regardless of what type of hole my frame has I am going to give this attachment method a try! 
Cheers, 
Billybob


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you so much, man! I've been thinking about this attachment method, but duct tape never occurred to me! Sweet!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is :
> ...


Hey, I never saw that before either!!! Agree. Great video!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

try a golf tee. Packages of them are cheap. Cut it off at the appropriate length/width...tahdah, a tube wedge. Save the wedges to use again. From the mighty crammed full half container sized shop of Chuck.


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

I am home now and I checked my bloodshot...The holes in the fork tips are indeed cone shaped not straight through. It is almost imperceptible, but you can only get a 6.5mm drill bit in from one side and it doesn't go all the way through.

Here is an interesting video I found on youtube showing a variety of band attachment methods:






I have already ordered some 1/4" BBs to try attaching some bands for TTF. I will give the duct tape and golf tees a try too!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

You guys are impossible, I swear.... lol!

I was certain that I had found the perfect plug construction with AMMO, and SLINGSHOT TUBES..... I mean, who woulda thought that either of those would be so rare among such a sizey group of ammo slingin slingshooters?!?!?!?!?! :rolling: Amazing......... hahahaha

Gluesticks, drip irrigation fittings, earplugs, golftee, pen tubes, corks, blowgun dart cones, melted bits of paracord, etc...... Dam near anything, just keep your brain on, and have fun. duct tape!


----------



## the-flat-bandit (Dec 29, 2014)

Billy bob I got the same model as you the holes are straight I use golf tee's cut down it works fantastically


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> You guys are impossible, I swear.... lol!
> 
> I was certain that I had found the perfect plug construction with AMMO, and SLINGSHOT TUBES..... I mean, who woulda thought that either of those would be so rare among such a sizey group of ammo slingin slingshooters?!?!?!?!?! :rolling: Amazing......... hahahaha
> 
> Gluesticks, drip irrigation fittings, *earplugs*, golftee, pen tubes, corks, blowgun dart cones, melted bits of paracord, etc...... Dam near anything, just keep your brain on, and have fun. duct tape!










Hey, silicone earplugs are pretty cool*!* Woodcraft for .99 cents. I sent some to Flicksie, but he NEVER said if he liked them.

I sure do*!*


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Poiema said:


> You guys are impossible, I swear.... lol!
> I was certain that I had found the perfect plug construction with AMMO, and SLINGSHOT TUBES..... I mean, who woulda thought that either of those would be so rare among such a sizey group of ammo slingin slingshooters?!?!?!?!?! :rolling: Amazing......... hahahaha
> Gluesticks, drip irrigation fittings, *earplugs*, golftee, pen tubes, corks, blowgun dart cones, melted bits of paracord, etc...... Dam near anything, just keep your brain on, and have fun. duct tape!










Hey, silicone earplugs are pretty cool*!* Woodcraft for .99 cents. I sent some to Flicksie, but he NEVER said if he liked them.
I sure do*!*








[/quote
He properly can't hear you


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

After trying different plugging methods for flats bands I do prefer the simple and classic wrapping style or the slot free ties attachments mainly because the bands remains stable during shooting but with the plugging style I find that the bands often gets twisted while shooting over the OTT.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

leon13 said:


> He properly can't hear you


Haha, very funny Leon!  I thought they were meant as a helpful item for the next meet.
















Poiema, you are right! Sorry, I never gave you a feedback about the plugs. I tried them on a McS, but they slipped through the 9mm attachment holes (papa bear size...)

But they work great on the 80% version with 6 mm holes and even on a Scout. No slip of the bands at all. A GREAT idea and an absolute sure attachment method for all band sizes.


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

I got some 1/4" BB's through in the post yesterday and got my bloodshot banded up for TTF shooting. Using the BB method seems to be really secure...there is no slipage or movement of the bands at all once you get the BB's properly in place.

Only problem is the weather here is s h i t!! Rain, hail and wind so wont have a chance to get outside and try it out today :-(


----------



## wrongfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's one that duct tape didn't see coming. They would probably like knowing about it. Would be fun to see they're ads. :stupidcomp:


----------

